# License Plate Sayings



## Top Flight Waterfowling

What are some good waterfowl hunting related personalized licenses plate sayings??? Ive seen a few, what does yours say?


----------



## dblkluk

I'll give you one guess.... :lol:


----------



## goosegrinder

Mine is....MIGR8R. ALOT of people mistake the M for an N from a distance. I get alot of questions about it until they get closer. 

Alex


----------



## OTDRSMN

Mine is my avatar handle: OTDRSMN


----------



## MossyMO

This might give you some ideas..... http://www-chaos.umd.edu/misc/plates.html


----------



## Leo Porcello

HNKRKLR for Honker Killer


----------



## Booster

1GDHNTR for one good hunter!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

goosegrinder said:


> Mine is....MIGR8R. ALOT of people mistake the M for an N from a distance. I get alot of questions about it until they get closer.
> 
> Alex


Bwaaaaahhhh. Now thats funny. Hey Alex whens the next clan meeting. Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

WNGMSTR 8)


----------



## Robert A. Langager

My old MN plates were DUCKMAN.


----------



## gundogguru

Mine isn't related to waterfowl but to my Bird dog. UGLYDOG. for my German wirehaired pointer.


----------



## GooseBuster3

For my new pickup I just bought it is going to be *goospmp*


----------



## N2Duks

my buddy had duchntr...and his buddies at work covered up part of the "U" to make it look like something else with electrical tape! He said people were honking at him, waving, and all kinds of stuff laughing hysterically until he figured out he was promoting a very homosexual lifestyle! :lol:


----------



## gilbatron_2500

My old Wisconson plates read MR DUX.


----------



## Dave Owens

LV 2 HNT


----------



## jkern

goosegrinder said:


> Mine is....MIGR8R. ALOT of people mistake the M for an N from a distance. I get alot of questions about it until they get closer.
> 
> Alex


LMAO!! :lol:


----------



## Wld Fowl

wld fowl


----------



## bill jenkins

lv4duxs


----------



## honkbuster3

mine says hnkbstr....get it???? :beer:


----------

